# How to Grow 450+ bu./ac. Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Virginia Family is King of Corn.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how_to_grow_450_bu.acre_corn_NAA_Dan_Crummett


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if anyone else has done trails with spraying sugar on the land to see the benefits?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a hard enough to time getting rid of 180-200 bpa corn, can't
Imagine doubling it!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If we grown 10 bpa more then what is needed the price crashes.There would be such a glut of corn at 450 bu an acre you wouldn't be able to give it away.

Maximum profit is better then maximum yield.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> If we grown 10 bpa more then what is needed the price crashes.There would be such a glut of corn at 450 bu an acre you wouldn't be able to give it away.
> 
> Maximum profit is better then maximum yield.


My grandpa used to say If I raise one pigs I can make $10 profit. So one thinks I will raise 2 pigs and make $20. Wrong. Now you over supply the market and make $5 per pig but have twice the work.

He was right. One summer I raised 10 pigs. Made $500 and bought my first truck. Not bad for being only 14. Another summer I raised 50 pigs. Guess what I made $500. I was a slow learner in my teen years so I tried it again and raised 100 pigs. Once again I made $500. After these 3 years I decided Grandpa knew something and listened a bit more.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

You always have to take these numbers with a grain of salt. Francis Childs, farmer dominated the contest and was the first to break 400 bu. before he died in 2008, was getting these yields on specific plots managed specifically for the contest. You could not do what these guys do across a whole far.

Contest plots are a minimum of 10 acres, and most guys stick to the minimum. The level of inputs and management is just not practical a large scale.


----------

